# another one of those implantation questions



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

Got all my results back on 23/02.
Consultant tells me everything is fine things i am trying to hard and try to relax more.He did say my left tube's result was inconclusive and that it might not be definitly blocked.He is sending me for a lap and dye but it is a 6 month waiting list but he seems to think i would be pregnant by then.
Anyway back to the question.Before i started seeing the consultant my cycle was 29 days but the last 3 months it has been 33.This month i felt i did ovulate between 11cd and 13cd.But this morning i had a slight bit of red blood but i wouldn't say it was new only when i wiped and then this evening pink discharge but not much again only when i wiped(sorry tmi)this will be 18cd 6 days since ovulation if i did ovulate.Is it possible to be implantation or is it to soon i don't want to build my hopes up.or is it possible my cycle is out of sync.The problem is the consultant tells me to try and not think about ttc all the time but now i can't.

Any replys would be grateful

Bookworm


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It is always possible that it is implantation bleed. I would try to hang on as long as possible before testing.

Ruth


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Ruth

Thanks
i don't test until i am about 3 days late on my longest cycle it seems pointless as you end up with a -itve and then start doubting the results which makes it all worse.With it being possibole it is implantation i didn't want to over do it in the gym.

Thanks again
Bookworm


----------



## Cree (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Bookworm,

Here's hoping that the spotting was due to implantation - for the both of us! 

I think you are very sensible not to test until you are 3 days late...only wish I had that much resolve! I'm on day 26 now and am itching to test but have succesfully refrained (so far), from buying a kit just yet. Probably will buy one tomorrow!

Take care

Cree


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Cree

i was wondering how you are doing.It is hard not to test if i buy one i end up testing so i don't buy until the day before i test it ends up being more heartache if you test early and it negative.
My friend test postitive this am she is due today but the last few days she said she had stringy brown discharge also last week she felt very bad tempered and her boobs were very sore.This is her 5th but she didn't want anymore she has got a holiday booked for 2weeks on turkey in August which will make over 7 months.She has also already had 3 c sections.i think at one time she was hoping to catch but had gone off the idea as her little girl is the same  age as my son (4) her oldest is 17.But again she didn't use any protection to stop getting pregnant.

Some people are just luckly

Clair


----------

